# What is with the audio sync?



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Lately my audio sync has been off on basically all channels. Some channels are worse than others. Sometimes it's just a mllisecond or two but it is noticable. 

I have a 922 hooked up to a Sony Bravia series LCD via a 6 foot long HDMI cable. 

Anyone have any advice or fixes for this problem. It is driving my nuts.

Thanks.


----------



## HayRaker (Apr 30, 2011)

You can get a cheap audio system and besure to run the optical (spdif) to the new audio system directly from the spdif port of the pvr


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Calvin386 said:


> Lately my audio sync has been off on basically all channels. Some channels are worse than others. Sometimes it's just a mllisecond or two but it is noticable.
> 
> I have a 922 hooked up to a Sony Bravia series LCD via a 6 foot long HDMI cable.
> 
> ...


I see some occasional audio synch issues... but not often and certainly not on all channels at any given time.

Sometimes it is channel specific... TNTHD is bad about this... and it isn't my receiver when that happens. IF it is an all-channel situation for you, you might want to try resetting the receiver (red button inside the door on the front) OR unplug it for a minute or two.


----------

